

Coding a Clean & Illustrative Web Design from Scratch - profquail
http://sixrevisions.com/tutorials/web-development-tutorials/coding-a-clean-illustrative-web-design-from-scratch/

======
idlewords
Amusing how the "clean and beautiful" design includes filling the top 30% of
the browser with useless filler.

~~~
strider24
Clean doesn't mean minimal.

------
mgcross
Can't say I'm a fan of the 'scorched earth' reset or the superfluous floats,
but it's a lot to cover in one tutorial. He also does a lot of unnecessary
work with those Photoshop techniques.

------
metachris
after being suspicious at first, i'm quite impressed with the clean and
beautiful design and the process.

it's kinda 60% photoshop, 25% css and 15% html excercise

------
whalesalad
I stopped reading once they cropped the image and started manually getting rid
of the shadows on the side of the header. This is a horribly inefficient way
to create a website. I think this guy is gonna learn more from the responses
to his article, then the readers are going to learn from him.

------
batasrki
Nice. The part I always struggle with is the Photoshop part. Creating nice,
repeatable background images is always hard. This has a nice explanation of
it.

------
Silhouette
OK, there are a few flaws, as commenters on the original blog post have
pointed out. But I give a lot of credit to the author for making a decent
attempt to show how the PSD->coding process works.

It's all very well having graphic designers posting "PSD templates" on their
portfolio pages and blogs, but half of those templates could not be converted
into real web pages without losing significant parts of the effect,
particularly where fonts are concerned.

------
ttrashh
Slices.

